# Thermometers - Maverick 732 vs 733



## atrus

Hi SMF! First time poster and brand new to the hobby. A friend (fellow SMF member) referred me to the forum. Hope I am in the right place for this question...

I just received a MES30 for Christmas, and as such, want to get a decent thermometer. I've done two smokes in it, and it's no fun flying blind guessing when the meat is to temp! 

This buddy has the Maverick 732 and had good things to say about it. I can get one for $51 shipped. I noticed that there is the 733 out now as well, and I can get that unit for $75 shipped. Some of the features of the 733 seem good to me - like the (allegedly) better probes, but some of them just seem like features that I'll never actually use. 

Would you all say the 733 is worth the 50% premium over the 732?


----------



## joefrommi

Welcome to the forums you should find alot of info here on just about anything about smoking all different types of foods .This is a good question,as I am also in the market for the same probe style thermometer and have the same questions.

Happy Smoking, Joe


----------



## mdboatbum

Hi and welcome aboard. If the probes are improved, then yes, I'd say it's worth the extra price. The 732 is a fantastic unit, but the probes do fail. It's not a question of if, it's a question of when. The extra features of the 733 might be nice too, however In the couple years I've had my 732, I have used the timer/alarm functions maybe 2 or 3 times. The real beauty is just being able to keep an eye on the temps remotely. If the 733 has an easier interface then it might mean the extra features might be used more often. The interface on the 732 is ridiculously complex and frankly the couple times I have used the alarms, I've had to dig out the manual to figure out how to set the stupid things.


----------



## huntnfishnut

Interested in this as well.


----------



## noboundaries

I have the 732 wireless and an older non-wireless Maverick.  The Mavericks are workhorses.  The problem is the probes.  Hybrid or not, the 3 foot probe is just too dang short and they all easily tend to kink. Plus, even when cared for properly (do NOT submerse in water), I've still had a probe short out while wet smoking.  I've since replaced all the probes with the longer, 6 foot probes, shrink wrapped the probe/probe lead connection, then wrapped it in high temp electrical tape for additional strength to prevent kinking.  No more shorting and actually the shorted probe started working again once I did that.

I love the convenience of the Maverick wireless, dual probe temp gauge.  My recommendation would be buy the 732 and two 6 foot probes for just about the same price (or a few dollars more) as the 733.  Then you'll have the shorter probes as backups. 

Oh, like MdBoatBum said, I never use the extra features on the 732.  Just eats up batteries.  All I want to know is what is the temp in my chamber at the grill and the Internal temp of whatever I'm smoking, all while watching bowl games, NCIS, playoffs, working at my computer, etc.


----------



## mdboatbum

Here's a video that gives a pretty good rundown of the features of the new one as well as the differences between the two. Not sure if this guy is a member here, but he has some pretty informative vids.


----------



## kettleq

Hello and welcome aboard!! I personally don't think the cost and extra features would do me any good I just use my 732 and love it.


----------



## rdwhahb

kettleQ said:


> Hello and welcome aboard!! I personally don't think the cost and extra features would do me any good I just use my 732 and love it.


 I agree. I looked at the 733 and for the price I will stick with my 732.


----------



## ak1

It's simple really.

What do you need/want your thermometer to do? Is it worth the extra money for the 733? If it is, get it. If not, get the 732.


----------



## atrus

Thanks everyone - seems to me the "improved" probes are really the only benefit, and it does seem like 3' will be short anyway....therefore, no real benefit to the 733. I'll watching the posted video to make sure I am not missing anything, but I am leaning towards the 732 right now :)

And, thanks for the warm welcome! Much appreciated!


----------



## porter4dmfd

Can anyone tell me if the transmitter is water resistant /waterproof on either model.


----------



## noboundaries

Hmmmmm, my understanding WAS that the transmitters are water resistant, not water proof, but I could not find any supporting documentation in my 732 owner's manual.  I've used it twice in a light rain with no problems.  Next time it is raining I'll put it in a ziplock plastic bag or under an outdoor table for extra protection.


----------



## noboundaries

Look what I found today in the 732 user's manual.

*The transmitter is water proof for use in rain.*


----------



## john kelly

just woundering are there any cheaper units that work just as good?


----------



## noboundaries

There are cheaper units.  Most are single probe, meat only.  Wally World sells one for $16.  Work just as good?  Can't say.


----------



## buck1949

While I have no experience with the 732 I am the proud owner of the 733, and I love it.  I believe from what I have read that the screen is a bit bigger on the 733....... But as I have also read, the 3 foot probes are a bit short on both.  

Again while not comparing...... The things I like about the 733, is the range of reception (I've easily been inside on the other end of the house from the smoker - about  80 feet) and had no issues.  I like the backlight display, which is kind of a orange hue.  I like the beeping 'warning' you get when the smoker goes out of the 'preset' high and low ranges..... Which helped me the other day realize that my propane bottle had run dry and the temp fell in the middle of a cook.  One other thing I like is the pre-warning (beep) you get when your meat is approaching the programmed temperature of your meat.  It does have a silence button to stop the beeping too.  

As I said - I have no 732 experience but like what the 733 does.  

Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

John Kelly said:


> just woundering are there any cheaper units that work just as good?



I've tried the cheaper units & they just did not work well for me personally !  What I spent on them I could have bought the Mav ET-732.... I wish I'd bought the 732 to begin with & still would have put $ in my pocket, $ ... IMHO wasted on the cheap units !  The 732 has been flawless & if somethin happened to it today.... I'd be ordering another today !  Just my 2 cents !


----------



## dr skip

I am also new, just got the ET733 yesterday and after calling the Co figured out how to program it. I am running first smoke today on BBRibs. Thin i will like the unit. Using the Masterbuilt dual fuel on propane for first smoke. Happy Smoking

Dr Skip


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I have (2) Mavericks , and was extra lucky in getting a Thermopen for Christmas  a couple of years ago . I love them, tey are great therms. and with a bit of common sense , one can be using them for several years to come.

I keep mine inside for optimal protection and in an ammo box with batteries removed and cleaned for next use.-













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 018.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013


















Pig Butts for Graduation...6-2-12 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Mar 30, 2013
__ 1


















smoking tools 009.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Mar 24, 2013






You're on the right track and will be pleased with either .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## red dog

I don't have a 732 but do have a older ET-73 that I have had for four years. I just bought a 733, mainly for the hybrid probes so I can have 2 probes in meat. I plan on adding one 6' probe so I can have a probe in meat on the lower rack of my MES 40. Using both the 73 and 733 and the MES meat probe I can have up to four probes in meat and one smoker temp probe. With the cost of meat these days it doesn't make sense to skimp on temp control.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

I have  the 732, and it has served me well.  After just finding out about and watching a review video on the 733, plus what I have read here, I plan on placing my order on Amazon and it should be here Monday.

Because of the high cost of just about everything I smoke, I do take advantage of the smoker temp settings that is available on the unit, just in case I messed up on the cook time I set (MES 40 owner here) or in case the power goes out, etc etc etc.  

But I HATE how you have to set the temps on the 732 since there is no up and down buttons and you have to cycle through the entire range of temps to get the one you want.  With the 733 having that option, it's worth the extra $10 to me.  And the hybrid probes is a plus, too. IMHO.

Happy smoking!! :)


----------



## mummel

Do you guys use these probes on ribs?  Does it work or do you end up too close to the bone, throwing off the readings?


----------



## noboundaries

I don't use the meat probe on pork ribs, just the chamber probe. Time and the bend test tells me when they are done.


----------



## mummel

Noboundaries said:


> I don't use the meat probe on pork ribs, just the chamber probe. Time and the bend test tells me when they are done.


Bend test being when they break?


----------



## noboundaries

Here ya go: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165426/bend-test


----------



## daricksta

Noboundaries said:


> I don't use the meat probe on pork ribs, just the chamber probe. Time and the bend test tells me when they are done.


That's exactly how I used my ET-733 yesterday. Placed on probe on the right side of a rack and the 2nd on the left side of the rack below it to test temp differences in my MES 30 Gen 1 while I cooked 3 racks of ribs. The ET-733 performed flawlessly. Changing settings is a little bit of hassle which is why I keep the owners manual in front of me. If I smoked more often I'd remember the procedure by heart.


----------

